# Belly Bands



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

This might sound like a stupid question....But I'll ask it anyway.

Can anyone explain to me how belly bands work with the housebreaking issues? I know in several posts regarding issues with housebreaking that some folks have recommended using belly bands so it has me curious. I've checked out the link that someone posted for belly bands but couldn't find any specs that talk about why it works. Fortunately, I haven't had any problems housebreaking my dog. The only potty training I have problems with is potty training my daughter. HAHA I swear dogs are easier to potty train than humans.









I always like to know about new methods of training dogs, and this one I have to admit has me a bit confused as to the why and how it works with housebreaking issues. It just looks like it wraps around the belly and I honestly don't see how that can work. 

Karyn


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> This might sound like a stupid question....But I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how belly bands work with the housebreaking issues? I know in several posts regarding issues with housebreaking that some folks have recommended using belly bands so it has me curious. I've checked out the link that someone posted for belly bands but couldn't find any specs that talk about why it works. Fortunately, I haven't had any problems housebreaking my dog. The only potty training I have problems with is potty training my daughter. HAHA I swear dogs are easier to potty train than humans.
> 
> ...










I ALSO HAVE WONDERED HOW IT WORKS.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I have no clue....that said I would assume that the band causes the animal to 
feel uncomfortable (as in dirtying their crate) by urinating on themselves which
(I assume) would cause them to hold it so as not to be uncomfortable. (Just a guess)


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

The most important thing a Belly band does is keep your house smelling good. Which is helpful while you are training your dog so he will not smell his urine from his last accident and go back to pee there next time. Some dogs do not like to be wet so they learn not to go in them. 

Some people keep their adult dogs in belly bands because their dog marks. They may never full out pee in the bands but they do sprinkle a little here, sprinkle a little there...

When my mom's male maltese came to visit me for 2 weeks he stayed in a belly band, how nice not to have to worry about what he might mark in my house. It was a lifesaver! There are also panties for the female dogs (they look like a diaper).


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> The most important thing a Belly band does is keep your house smelling good. Which is helpful while you are training your dog so he will not smell his urine from his last accident and go back to pee there next time. Some dogs do not like to be wet so they learn not to go in them.
> 
> Some people keep their adult dogs in belly bands because their dog marks. They may never full out pee in the bands but they do sprinkle a little here, sprinkle a little there...
> 
> When my mom's male maltese came to visit me for 2 weeks he stayed in a belly band, how nice not to have to worry about what he might mark in my house. It was a lifesaver! There are also panties for the female dogs (they look like a diaper).[/B]



If I were to let Weaver run in my den without a band, I'm sure he could hike his leg and get a few drops out at least 30 times in 30 minutes. Then, a couple of the girls who also hike would go right behind him to add a drop or two.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a girl that does that. Fortunately never in the house but she will hike her leg everywhere anyone else has peed in the back yard. LOL (NOT princesslike in the LEAST







)




> I have no clue....that said I would assume that the band causes the animal to
> feel uncomfortable (as in dirtying their crate) by urinating on themselves which
> (I assume) would cause them to hold it so as not to be uncomfortable. (Just a guess)[/B]


Cary I could just stare at your avatar all day. That baby is so cute nodding at me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

! As an investigator for the Humane Society I would like to see this procedure to determine it's purpose, and if it causing discomfort to the animal.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> ! As an investigator for the Humane Society I would like to see this procedure to determine it's purpose, and if it causing discomfort to the animal.[/B]



If done correctly, it causes no discomfort to the dog. The band is placed around the part of the back to include the penis. We use a female sanitary pad cut in 1/2 to go next to the male organ. Just like a baby's diaper, it is changed when wet. The band is fitted with velcro so that it can be adjusted for a good fit. We don't leave it on all the time. It's great to have in the motel/hotel rooms at shows because the male can run around without doing damage to someone else's property.

I commend you for being an investigator, but I think in this case, you are worrying for nothing. Instead of investigating belly bands, you can have more time to investigate puppy mills and those pet owners who don't properly protect their dogs in other ways.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ! As an investigator for the Humane Society I would like to see this procedure to determine it's purpose, and if it causing discomfort to the animal.[/B]


Hmmmm, I wonder how the Humane Society feels about your hitting a tiny dog with a newspaper for having a potty accident? ...... "Physician heal thyself....."


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Richard: As someone who "works" for the humane society you should be the NUMBER ONE advocator for belly band use! SO many dogs are surrendered or _mistreated_ because of potty training issues. What a world of difference a little piece of fabric with some velcro attached can make for the happiness and well being of a family and their pet! 

On another note...I was suprised that my mom's dog likes to wear his band. He waits for you to take it off before going outside and would come right to me when he came back in and stretch out waiting and excited for me to put his band back on. LOL I doubt he would be so agreeable if it was uncomfortable


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm in shock. Richard, I didn't read all your previous posts, but this one made me question your training methods. 

I did a copy/paste for reference:

Your mom is correct when she says your dodg needs discipline!! A "bad girl spot" or "time out spot" may be ok for a young child, but a dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? We found that when our other Malteses and our present Maltese is that when they do something wrong, they get a little slap on the rearend and a FIRM "NO" following the slap. These white fluffy things are dogs, and as bright and cute as they are, they have to be disciplined as such!!!!! They cannot, and probably never will understand a whole sentence, or sentences of our language!! Get "tougher" or you are going to have a dog who is a "pain in the neck" to you and everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> ! As an investigator for the Humane Society I would like to see this procedure to determine it's purpose, and if it causing discomfort to the animal.[/B]



Richard....I must admit that you made my night because it is now apparent that you are indeed a troll. How could I possibly know that.....well anyone who would work for the Humane Society investigating discomfort of a belly band and also has advocated the use of physcial punishment of our fluffbutts could be nothing less. 

Anyone who actually worked for the humane society would actually know that the use of these bands has saved thousands of pet and owner relationships. 

Now where did I put my troll band


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209773
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I agree. He IS a TROLL.

Dick, Dick, you make me SICK!!

Thanks for the LAUGH, by the way


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Dick, Dick, you make me SICK!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A belly band is a band-aid. It doesn't train the dog not to mark or not to urinate in the house. It just prevents your furniture from taking the punishment. A belly band should be used as part of a house training plan.


----------

